# Pressure drop between Turbo & Throttle Valve



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

**I know this has most likely been noted before as everything has but the search doesn't answer the question.**

Vag-Com gives me a code (can't remember the #) for " Pressure Drop Between Turbo and Throttle Valve "

I know now that I definitely don't have a vac leak anywhere. ( after doing N249, SAI, PCV delete I checked and replaced all the hoses that were worn or cracking. ) This code has shown up since I got the car and it was stock. I have a direct line from my Forge 007 to the manifold.

Could it be a sensor that is malfunctioning? 
I don't think this is having any effect on how the car runs, but I really don't know since it's been there the whole time I've had the car. 
It just shows up when I do a scan and I want it to go away.

Thanks,

If you know if a thread that explains this same problem and how it was fixed I'd appreciate the link. Search didn't give me what I needed.


----------



## machx0r (Feb 25, 2001)

DMVDUB said:


> I don't know how to search. Heck I don't even remember the code I should be searching for so please do the footwork for me and answer my question.


Fixed :thumbup:


----------



## Zneith (Jan 4, 2010)

17705/P1297/004759 - Pressure Drop between Turbo and Throttle Valve (check D.V.!)
Possible Symptoms

* Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) ON
* Power Loss 

Possible Causes

* Leaking Hoses and/or Pipes between Components
* Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249) faulty
* Diverter Valve faulty
* Throttle Body dirty 

Possible Solutions

* Check Hoses and Pipes between Components
* Check / Replace Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249)
* Check / Replace Diverter Valve
* Check / Clean Throttle Body
o Perform Throttle Body Alignment 

Special Notes

* Did anyone install an extra (wrong) dump valve?
* When found in the NAR 2.0T (BPY) check RVUTB: 01-09-03 or 2018919 for updated Crankcase Breather Valve
o If the breather valve is faulty, full engine vacuum is typically found when removing the oil cap at idle.



EDIT: Do you have all of these components properly resistored?


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks zenith, 

machxor, I did search, the code isn't necessary since whoever has had this issue would know what it is by the description, and I wanted to find out if it just shows a code without hurting performance.


----------



## Zneith (Jan 4, 2010)

Is your CEL light on? TRIPLE CHECK your vac lines. heres a reference for ya : http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2692757

Check your DV, maybe you have the wrong spring in. 

Valve Spring color coding:
Green - 5-15 PSI
Yellow - 15-23 PSI
Blue - 23-30 PSI
Red - 30 + PSI 

Good luck:thumbup:


----------



## machx0r (Feb 25, 2001)

DMVDUB said:


> machxor, I did search, the code isn't necessary since whoever has had this issue would know what it is by the description, and I wanted to find out if it just shows a code without hurting performance.


You are right dude. You have a question regarding this specific error code and it's impact on your car's performance. So knowing the error code, while searching, isn't necessary :screwy:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks again zenith,

and once again machx0r you have no room to criticize my question, with the numerous questions you ask that answer themselves. TIP, really a software engineer cant figure out which one is better, what the wire does, and that they are all based on the same design ( except neuspeed and ecs ). If i posted 17705 and not the description people who don't have vag-com would have to look up the code to find out what I'm talking about, the questions asked on a forum are to help other people too therefore it's more considerate to people who aren't familiar with the codes, terms and names of certain things to give an explaination that everyone can understand. That way when the next person searches for the problem they can find it and understand it.:screwy::banghead::banghead::banghead:

I mean really dude you want to use tape to fix a dipstick thats saturated with oil, yeah thats a good idea.
You criticize me and you post an I'm too stupid to figure out if the brake caliper screws in clockwise or counterclockwise... I'm sure there is a brakes DIY.. Yep there it is guess you don't know how to search :screwy: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3350037


----------



## machx0r (Feb 25, 2001)

DMVDUB said:


> thanks again zenith,
> 
> and once again machx0r you have no room to criticize my question, with the numerous questions you ask that answer themselves. TIP, really a software engineer cant figure out which one is better, what the wire does, and that they are all based on the same design ( except neuspeed and ecs ).


You are correct sir, without the product in hand and/or a description stating so there was no positive way to know if the Forge/Samco TIPs were also wire wrapped. Perhaps you should re-read my thread as that's the only question I had (are Forge and Samco also wire wrapped?). Never once did I ask what wire does or state any confusion regarding the design.



DMVDUB said:


> If i posted 17705 and not the description people who don't have vag-com would have to look up the code to find out what I'm talking about, the questions asked on a forum are to help other people too therefore it's more considerate to people who aren't familiar with the codes, terms and names of certain things to give an explaination that everyone can understand.


My point was that this thread is pointless (just like most of yours). The question has been asked and answered multiple times but I get the feeling you don't really want to spend the time searching for an answer.



DMVDUB said:


> That way when the next person searches for the problem they can find it and understand it.:screwy::banghead::banghead::banghead:


Next person will be searching for a unique code, not a description of said code. Especially if there are using a generic ODBII code reader.



DMVDUB said:


> I mean really dude you want to use tape to fix a dipstick thats saturated with oil, yeah thats a good idea.
> You criticize me and you post an I'm too stupid to figure out if the brake caliper screws in clockwise or counterclockwise... I'm sure there is a brakes DIY.. Yep there it is guess you don't know how to search :screwy: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3350037


Yup that DIY, posted in 2007, would have really helped when I posted in 2003. :thumbup: Guess you don't understand how time works :screwy:

This forum has grown over time and the amount of information available has increased substantially. You just seem to be having trouble finding it. Probably cause people like you post the same **** over and over without reading through what's out there now so when you do search you have to go through countless BS threads that don't contain your answer...

Anyway dude I'll let you get back to thinking that asking the same questions that have been answered over and over somehow contributes something of value to this forum. Peace :thumbup:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

What value do you give? oh yeah NONE! so what there wasn't a diy for brakes in 2003, Not my point (there probably was one or you could look in a bently manual if you can't even do your own brakes without someone telling you what to do you need to find something else to do, really. And asking about the wire in the TIP IS STUPID AND WORTHLESS THEY ARE ALL BASED ON THE SAME GENERAL DESIGN all you need to do is hold one in your hand.:banghead::banghead::banghead::laugh::laugh::laugh:

If didn't have so many stupid posts of your own I may actually care what you have to say. Obviously you haven't been around engines very long.

Installing Breather Kit - by you - " I mach0r am too dumb to figure out that I need to plug the vac line or possibly remove the Y and put a length of hos between the mani and the brake booster" 
Yeah, that wasn't dumb:facepalm:


----------



## machx0r (Feb 25, 2001)

DMVDUB said:


> What value do you give? oh yeah NONE! so what there wasn't a diy for brakes in 2003, Not my point (there probably was one or you could look in a bently manual if you can't even do your own brakes without someone telling you what to do you need to find something else to do, really.


Lol you're right, since 2001 I've added no value to this forum. I wasn't rehosting the TSB archive for the community. I didn't design an adjustable MAP clamp that some people were able to use to further increase boost before all the options we have today were available. Never once have I spent time searching for some douchebag like you who is too lazy to. Glad you could get such an accurate read on me in such a short time.



DMVDUB said:


> And asking about the wire in the TIP IS STUPID AND WORTHLESS THEY ARE ALL BASED ON THE SAME GENERAL DESIGN all you need to do is hold one in your hand.:banghead::banghead::banghead::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Great advice, I should have bought all three to find out if they all were wire wrapped. Reading comprehension is obviously not your strong suit (might explain the issue with searching).



DMVDUB said:


> Installing Breather Kit - by you - " I mach0r am too dumb to figure out that I need to plug the vac line or possibly remove the Y and put a length of hos between the mani and the brake booster"
> Yeah, that wasn't dumb:facepalm:


Again you apparently can't read. I had an idea of what to do and simply wanted confirmation is was the RIGHT thing to do. As I made clear in the post I was second guessing myself because the kit did not include a provision for this pipe.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll give it to you for thinking up the switchable MAP clamp

But acting like an ass there is no reason for that


----------



## machx0r (Feb 25, 2001)

DMVDUB said:


> I'll give it to you for thinking up the switchable MAP clamp
> 
> But acting like an ass there is no reason for that


No you're right. I'm just bitter. In general when I see someone asking a question that's been asked and answered hundreds of times I'll politely suggest they search and provide them a link or a little bit of information. This is assuming they are a relatively new member.

Anyway I'll stop responding and dragging this thread further off-topic :thumbup:


----------



## VENT0GT (Sep 15, 2009)

was this the thread u were talking about for my code?


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

this one: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5273591-MY-Way-to-quot-fix-quot-the-DV-flutter-issue


----------



## VENT0GT (Sep 15, 2009)

DMVDUB said:


> this one: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5273591-MY-Way-to-quot-fix-quot-the-DV-flutter-issue


my car doesnt flutter thou lol


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Shh.. It's not just about flutter.


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

*Test for boost leaks*
You need 4 things...
Soup can
Compressor fitting
Compressor
Soapy water in spray bottle (dish detergent works well)

Pressurize the system, then spray all of the couplings with soapy water. If you see bubbles you have a leak.

*Test for vac leaks*
You need 1 thing...
Propane torch
Hold the propane torch on (not lit of course)
Point it toward the vacuum couplings and hoses (as close as possible)
Change in idle ='s vac leak.

If you're getting a code for pressure...
Let us think here...
Which sensor measures pressure?
Oh yeh! The barometric pressure sensor (aka the Manifold Absolute Pressure sensor or MAP sensor!)

Some simple knowledge, know how and forum searching could take a vortexer a long way.


----------



## VENT0GT (Sep 15, 2009)

travis_gli said:


> *Test for boost leaks*
> You need 4 things...
> Soup can
> Compressor fitting
> ...


so your saying try and change my map sensor and I could get rid of this code? I have a spare one from a 20th that my buddy parted out. .


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

VENT0GT said:


> so your saying try and change my map sensor and I could get rid of this code? I have a spare one from a 20th that my buddy parted out. .


It's a possibility. Cleaning the sensor in some high percentage isopropyl (rubbing) alcohol can help clean all the crap oil off of it as well and MAY make the code go away. I'm not saying it's a faulty sensor however it's plausible. If the sensor is failing it can throw the readings off and since the ECU is doing its job it will throw a code regarding pressure drops. If the sensor is completely dead which is normally not the case it will throw a code for implausible signal, etc.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

opcorn:


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> opcorn:


Another 50 trim S :banghead::banghead:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

> 16plus4v
> Another 50 trim S



Way to lurk an old thread just to hate....:wave:


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

Any luck w/ this?


----------

